# The cure for dp/dr!



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

So from all my research i have found that there are two main ways of getting rid of dp/dr.

1. Thought and behavioral patterns: people have cured when treated by cbt (cognital behavioral therapy). The main reason people have had it for years is because they just go on with their everyday lives or they just fight it then feel worse. For every strange feeling and every strange thought you have to counter it with the right thought or behavior. E.g. Feeling you are not really with friends. A counter would be 'i am with my friends this does feel weird but i will be ok at the end of it and their must be a reason i am feeling worse today probably because i drank coffee or didn't get enough sleep.

2. Countering the cause: For example if your one was caused by shock you have to create 'the safe feeling' in your chest and mind again. Or if depression was the cause, feel happy just imagine that you are very very happy. If caused by anxiety, relax for a long time and see if that starts to help you feel better.

Please! if this has helped you message me back in return on what you did and how it helped!


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting. 'The safe feeling in your chest' I felt that for a while a few weeks ago as I was dropping of to sleep. Don't know how to get it back though


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

My DP was brought on by anxiety and I'm seriously considering buying the Linden method. I've heard lots of rave reviews about it to be honest, get rid of my anxiety and I get rid of my DP.

Think I will definitely get it when I get paid actually.


----------



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

chris, you should get the linden method off "the pirate bay" i mean what if it doesn't work? what if he is ripping people off, best to try before you buy


----------

